# Can toddlers eat raw butter?



## TudoBem (Aug 30, 2004)

I know that raw butter and milk is discussed a lot in the work of Weston Price. Can toddlers (older than 12 mos.) consume these products? I would think they could handle raw butter at least, but what are those warnings on the package about microorganisms? Anyone have any experience, opinions, or facts?
Thanks!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I was raised on farm fresh raw milk products.

My kids ages 6 3.5 and 14 months all eat farm fresh raw milk products









Thats my experience.









I would rather my kids eat raw milk products that I know where the cow lives, what she eats, who milks her, how clean they are, how well taken care of ect rather than "safe" milk products from some cow I know zilch about.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

As long as things are handled clean and safely I should think it would be ok.


----------



## TudoBem (Aug 30, 2004)

So what about raw butter that you can buy from Whole Foods? I'm wondering because I know a lot of people that follow the NT diet use these products and not everyone lives on a farm where they can get them from the source.
So does anyone use raw butter from Whole Foods for their toddler? Do you have concerns or do you think the microorganism warning is over-hyped?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think the micro-organism warning is just over-hype, butt-covering, and subtle advertising for pasturized dairy products.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I think the micro-organism warning is just over-hype, butt-covering, and subtle advertising for pasturized dairy products.









:


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Someone on these boards once mentioned in their post the book:
THE UNTOLD STORY OF MILK. It is GREAT!! I haven't finished it, but it has been eye-opening! I give my kids raw milk and butter--ages 13 mos, 3, 5, 7 ,and 11. They are healthier this winter than they ever have been before on that pasturized stuff!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I grew up on raw dairy. My brothers and I are among the healthiest people I know. We had the occasional cold, flu, etc., but nothing like a lot of my friends and their families. We also have no allergies, no asthma, no excema, no joint issues, etc. We are all very intelligent people (if I do say so myself!). Unfortunately, we are all vaccinated, and were not all breastfed for an extended period of time. I think the only thing that really accounts for our good health is the amount of raw dairy we consumed as children, and still do today. We have had access to a lot of good fats and unaltered proteins, complete with the enzymes necessary to use them.

I think raw, grass-fed butter is one of the healthiest fats you can give your toddler. Those little brains are growing so rapidly, they need lots of good fats to make the strongest, best nerve connections possible. I think it is absolutely safe to feed raw butter, and in far greater quantities than the health gurus would have us believe.


----------

